# Wetsuit Clearance sale



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey Everyone,



I have a big shipment of gear coming and need to make room for it all so I am marking down our current stock of Akona wetsuits from 

$180 to $110 and of course if you need anything else at all just come in and ask and we will give you the best deal possible on anything in stock...



This is a great deal on these wetsuits so grab em while they last... I will check sizes and post what I have here tomorrow..





I will also put the correct sizes and quantities on thescubageek.net if anyone just wants to buy one online and pick it up but give me until tomorrow to get the sizing in there first on these models. 



We should have a nice assortment of sizes in men's and womens so if you need to know before I post it just give me a call at the shop and I will tell you what we have in stock. These are nice suits and top of the line and an awesome deal at the price.



Thanks, 



Carlos



Oh and here is some info on the wetsuits:



http://thescubageek.net/Clearance/c7/p211/Akona-Quantum-Stretch-3mm-Full-Wetsuit/product_info.html



before you order here check with me for the stock on sizes but by noon I will have it updated on the site...


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

I was over in downtown p-cola doing some business and swung by bay breeze. Ichecked outthese wetsuits and got a couple. 

nice wetsuits. 

nice people.


----------



## narced.actor (Feb 29, 2008)

[h1]*Going Going and Almost GONE!!!*[/h1]



We sold several suits this afternoon and have a limited selection left:

In Women's

we have 4 in size 5/6

we have 1 in size 7/8

we have 1 in size 13/14



And in Men's

Small 1 left

Med 1 remaining

Med Long 2 remaining

LG 5 left



Thanks Again BillyBob, and fishFEEDER for comin' in today, hope to see you again soon:clap


----------



## BamaBeachBum (Feb 14, 2008)

Great people!


----------

